

Telex: Anticensorship in the Network Infrastructure - s2r2
https://telex.cc/
See also<p>http://lwn.net/Articles/451971/#Comments
======
s2r2
See also

<http://lwn.net/Articles/451971/#Comments>

and

[https://github.com/ewust/telex/blob/master/telex-
client/ISSU...](https://github.com/ewust/telex/blob/master/telex-
client/ISSUES)

for why it's not real-world-ready yet.

